# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  Minitran + Ομοιοπαθητική = Κακός ύπνος?

## mikepatton

Καλησπέρα, παίρνω Μινιτραν τα κίτρινα εδώ και 3 μήνες.Είχα κάποιου είδους κατάθλιψη και πολύ κακό ύπνο. Πλησιάζει η μέρα που πρέπει να ξαναπάω στον γιατρό για να μου πει αν θα τα συνεχίσω ή όχι.
Ξεκίνησα και ομοιοπαθητική πριν 3 εβδομάδες, με συνενόηση και των δύο ιατρών (ψυχιάτρου και ομοιοπαθητικού) και συμφώνησαν οτι μπορώ να κάνω ταυτόχρονα. 
Πήγα και για ομοιοπαθητική γιατί ο ύπνος μου δεν ήταν καλός, παρά την λήψη των minitran. 10 μέρες λοιπόν αφού ξεκίνησα ομοιοπαθητική, ο ύπνος μου έχει γίνει ανυπόφορα κακός. Ξυπνάω 20 με 30 φορές κάθε νύχτα και "λαγο-κοιμάμαι" , που είναι και το χειρότερο, καθώς δεν ξεκουράζομαι πλήρως. 
Μίλησα με έναν άλλο ομοιοπαθητικό απίστευτα διαβασμένο και μου είπε να σταματήσω τα minitran. Μαζί με την ομοιοπαθητική μπορεί να μου προκαλούν όλη αυτή τη δυσλειτουργεία.
Ποια η γνώμη σας? Να τα σταματήσω χωρίς να ρωτήσω τον ψυχίατρο? Ο ψυχίατρος ξέρω ήδη τι θα μου πει, ή θα μου δώσει πιο βαριά ή θα αυξήσει την ποσότητα του minitran, μιας και τα δίνει λες και είναι φυστίκια. Και δε το θέλω αυτό.

----------


## betelgeuse

Εγω θα ελεγα να μην ξαναπας στον ομοιοπαθητικο που σου ειπε να κοψεις τα αντικαταθλιπτικα.
Τα αντικαταθλιπτικα δεν μπορουν να κοπουν αποτομα , αλλα μονο σε συνενοηση με ψυχιατρο μειωνοντας σταδιακα την δοση.

----------


## Remedy

υπαρχουν ομοιοπαθητικοι που ξεκινησαν απο κλασσικη ιατρικη και γνωριζουν απο φαρμακολογια.
προτιμησε εναν τετοιο αν θελεις ομοιοπαθητικο, ωστε να μην κανεις επικινδυνα πειραματα με τα φαρμακα..
παντως δεν ξερω ποσο συνδυαζονται εναλλακτικοι με κλασσικους. δεν συνδυαζονται παντα.
εγω θα ελεγα να εμπιστευθεις ΕΝΑΝ γιατρο κι αν δεν εισαι ικανοποιημενος με τον τωρινο, αλλαξε τον.
αλλο οι εναλλακτικες θεραπειες που ασχολουνται με την χαλαρωση, την φιλοσοφια η το πνευμα κι αλλο οι θεραπειες που ασχολουνται με φυτικα φαρμακα. μην τα μπλεκεις. διαλεξε την θεραπεια σου.
και οπως πολυ σωστα ειπε η μπετ, αν αποφασισεις να κοψεις τα φαρμακα, πρεπει να απευθυνθεις στον γιατρο σου. μην το κανεις μονος σου, ουτε με οδηγιες ασχετου.

----------


## mikepatton

Ο συγκεκριμένος που μου είπε να τα κόψω είναι και γιατρός. Δε ξέρω τι να κάνω παιδιά αλήθεια.
Τα χαπια της ομοιοπαθητικής δε τα παίρνω εδώ και μέρες γιατί τελείωσε η θεραπεία.Πίνω μόνο κάτι σταγόνες απο κάτι βότανα. Και ο ύπνος μου είναι χειρότερα από ποτέ.Ξυπνάω το πρωί και είμαι χώμα. Και το χειροτέρο είναι ότι ο κακός ύπνος με κάνει και αισθάνομαι σκατά λόγω της κατάθλιψης.Τέλος πάντων ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθειά σας. Θα ρωτήσω τον ψυχίατρο..

Και κάτι ακόμα.Αν γνωρίζετε κανέναν στην Αθήνα παρακαλώ, γιατί ο δικός μου δεν
εμπνέι μεγάλη εμπιστοσύνη

----------

